# Huret Allvit Adjustment



## wrongway (Jun 29, 2020)

Before I take this '72 BSA apart for an overhaul and clean-up I thought I'd play with the shifting. I know the one brief time I rode it I quickly shifted it down and lodged the chain between the low gear and protector plate! Now I seem to have fixed that, but I can't seem to get it to shift into high. Fourth is as high as it will go. I've heard bad things about these derailleurs. Hopefully it's just gummed up with grime? I've circled in 'blue' and 'yellow' what I think are the adjusting screws. Any ideas?


----------



## Allrounderco (Jun 29, 2020)

Check out the Park Tool YouTube channel - there’s at least one good video which explains the process. I’m guessing you adjusted the cable tension, which fixed one issue, but really just moved the problem around. Basically, you want to set your limit screws first. I’m guessing the One in the yellow circle is your “h” screw, and one in blue is the “l” screw. The video will show how to confirm that. If it’s still not clear, I have a Sprite with the same der in storage, and I can check it in a few days for you.


----------



## SKPC (Jun 29, 2020)

A few considerations...Make sure the cage with the pulleys is perpendicular to the ground when the bike us upright.  If not, gently bend it back to vertical.  I would highly recommend that you remove and clean every piece of dirt and grime from the chain, gear cluster and derailleur itself in mineral spirits.   If you do not 1st take care of this, the chances of solving this problem go way down.  Just do it.   Do not forget the cable and housing. You must start with the basics 1st.  Then put it back together and try again!  There is nothing more devastating to shifting performance than built up dirt and sand.


----------



## juvela (Jun 29, 2020)

SKPC said:


> A few considerations...Make sure the cage with the pulleys is perpendicular to the ground when the bike us upright.  If not, gently bend it back to vertical.  I would highly recommend that you remove and clean every piece of dirt and grime from the chain, gear cluster and derailleur itself in mineral spirits.   If you do not 1st take care of this, the chances of solving this problem go way down.  Just do it.   Do not forget the cable and housing. You must start with the basics 1st.  Then put it back together and try again!  There is nothing more devastating to shifting performance than built up dirt and sand.




-----

+1    

in the first image provided it appears that the hanger/mounting plate may be bent slightly inward.  this could be just a matter of perspective/photograhic effect but certainly merits checking.

here are the manufacturer's mounting and adjustment insrtuctions for the gear:





manufacturer's parts diagram:





usage tip -

these mechs have a reputation for needing to be "overshifted" slightly to get them into the next gear.  then the operator needs to "trim" them slightly so that all is in good alignment.  with use, one quickly learns how much lever travel is required for a given shift and "muscle memory" develops.

-----


----------



## wrongway (Jun 29, 2020)

Thanks! All good info. I think I'll just tear into the bike and clean it up real well and see what happens. It's probably pretty simple. One other thing......why does it look like the unit is horizontal? Is this normal? I envision them being more vertical?


----------



## wrongway (Jun 29, 2020)

Blackbomber said:


> Check out the Park Tool YouTube channel - there’s at least one good video which explains the process. I’m guessing you adjusted the cable tension, which fixed one issue, but really just moved the problem around. Basically, you want to set your limit screws first. I’m guessing the One in the yellow circle is your “h” screw, and one in blue is the “l” screw. The video will show how to confirm that. If it’s still not clear, I have a Sprite with the same der in storage, and I can check it in a few days for you.



No, I didn't know anything about cable adjustment.......


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 29, 2020)

You have more than an adjustment issue. The jockey wheel cage should never be it that position. It was probably rotated when the wheel was taken off at some point and probably way to much tension. That issue has to be taken care of before you do any adjustments. My Lime is on the small cog and it's not anywhere near where yours is at in the 4th cog. I believe my Corvette is on the 4th also. Does the derailleur pivot on the hanger or is it bound up?


----------



## wrongway (Jun 30, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> You have more than an adjustment issue. The jockey wheel cage should never be it that position. It was probably rotated when the wheel was taken off at some point and probably way to much tension. That issue has to be taken care of before you do any adjustments. My Lime is on the small cog and it's not anywhere near where yours is at in the 4th cog. I believe my Corvette is on the 4th also. Does the derailleur pivot on the hanger or is it bound up?
> 
> View attachment 1220929
> 
> ...



That is what I was thinking. It just looked.....odd. I took the bike apart last night. I would say it was pivoting just fine.....or so I thought. Was the chain too short, possibly?


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 30, 2020)

Here's another one that I ran into a few days ago. The owner said he took the wheel off during a clean and tune up and then when he installed the wheel he had this issue with the derailleur and couldn't figure out what he did wrong. 




 Believe it or not, when I put my new F & R brick tires on my 5 speed Corvette about a month ago, I noticed I wasn't paying any attention to what I was doing and my derailleur was in that same position. Had to take the wheel back out and chain off and position the derailleur correctly before putting the chain back on the freewheel. I had the bike flipped over when installed the new tires and normally I don't flip the bike on the bars and seat when I work in my bikes. So my derailleur was positioned incorrectly when I hung the chain back on the freewheel.


----------



## all riders (Jul 2, 2020)

If you're going to be taking it apart, go ahead and break the chain,  but leave rear wheel on. It will be easier to adjust and check(and recheck) your limits and to see if your getting enough throw form the shifter/cable. Just look at it from behind to see if your cogs/jockey wheels line up. Before you break the chain, deal with the cable adjustment--shift it to the largest cog, with the shifter pushed full-stop forward, the cable should be snug(not music-wire tight). If you see visible sag, that may be your missing gear. Sorry, the smallest cog


----------

